

Is It Spam To Email Me a Confirmation For Unsubscribing? - davemel37
http://imgur.com/4LTYZ
I just usubscribed from the Kim Komando show and the first thing they did was email me. Shouldn't this be illegal? Is It considered Spam?
======
belbn
Newsletters are 100% spam no matter how you look at it.

Do they provide any value? No. They exist solely to make money or get traffic.

